# WinCC flexible 2008 - DVD



## Reto (20 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen


Ich habe WinCC flex 2008 (07/2008) auf einer DVD, mit welcher ich bislang gearbeitet hatte. Nun musste ich mein Notebook auf Win7 umstellen, wo meine WinCC flex-Version nicht mehr läuft (XP SP2 oder Vista meint er).

Mit den aktuellen CDs läuft das ja (laut Mall-Angaben). Gibt es die möglichkeit, nur eine neue CD zu beziehen, weil die Lizenz hab ich ja?!?

Beim Step7 konnte ich einfach eine Demo-Version bestellen und hatte dann wieder eine aktuelle CD. Wie geht das mit WinCC flex?

Danke und Gruss
Reto


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2010)

Service Pack 2 zu WinCC flexible 2008


> *Bestellung bei Ihrem Siemens Ansprechpartner*
> Gegen eine Schutzgebühr können Sie bei Ihrem Siemens-Ansprechpartner eine DVD mit *Service Pack 2* zu *WinCC flexible 2008* bestellen. Sie benötigen dazu folgende Sachnummer: *S79220-B2389-P*


Ich würde zuerst mal den angebotenen Download machen. Von der Dateigröße schließe ich, daß es die komplette WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 DVD ist.

Und danach dann dies:
Update (Hotfix) für WinCC flexible 2008 Service Pack 2

Gruß
Harald


----------



## waldschrat (10 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe das gleiche Problem mit Win 7 .
Leider ist der Download nur SP2 also nicht die angesprochene DVD.
Hart die jemand und könnte mir die als Download bereitstellen??
MfG


----------



## Reto (11 September 2011)

Ich hab damals Siemens angerufen und die haben mir eine "gebrannte" DVD geschickt 
Wenn du im Internet ein bisschen suchst, findest du die DVD auch als ISO


----------



## fuss (11 September 2011)

Einfach euren Siemens Vertriebspartner anrufen und eine WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 DVD anfordern. Müsste eigentlich auch for free sein. Lizenzen für flex 2008 habt ihr ja schon?!


----------



## waldschrat (11 September 2011)

Habs mit ner anderen Lösung auch hinbekommen...
Einfach die Setups.ini ändern und die Warnung ausschalten.. instalieren und dann SP2 drüber.. alles gut und läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## MoD1985 (18 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mir WinCC flexible 2008 zulegen weil ich eine Visualisierung für Step7 für meine Technikerschule benötige.....
Gibt es nun eigentlich einen nun Download oder wie kann ich Kostenlos an eine Demo/trial version kommen?


----------



## snej (8 November 2012)

waldschrat schrieb:


> Habs mit ner anderen Lösung auch hinbekommen...
> Einfach die Setups.ini ändern und die Warnung ausschalten.. instalieren und dann SP2 drüber.. alles gut und läuft ohne Probleme



In welcher Zeile haste es den verändert, wenn ich mal fragen darf? Habs irgendwie nicht gefunden.


----------

